# Do It.



## TylerD

Thanks @devdev ! You inspired me to get a NICE mullet avatar. I'm very intrigued by phenomenon called mullet. Show us the mullet pic you love!


----------



## johan

LOL I thought mullets only happened in Pretoria during the 90's

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

This is Gunther - he is a swedish sex symbol (hahaha)

Welcome to club mullet! Business at the front, party at the back

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

@devdev hope to see you at next meet up with a mullet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear

Nooooo!!! and hair style in my life I would rather forget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> This is Gunther - he is a swedish sex symbol (hahaha)
> 
> Welcome to club mullet! Business at the front, party at the back



Mine is Stefaan. A Kazakhstan sex symbol.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear

Nooooo!!! and hair style in my life I would rather forget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

WHOA! There will be a medal for any member who can post a pic of themselves with a genuine mullet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Dig up that photos @Wayne and post them here!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> @devdev hope to see you at next meet up with a mullet



Challenge accepted. Actually it isn't lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

TylerD said:


> Mine is Stefaan. A Kazakhstan sex symbol.......



Has yours made quality music videos like Gunther though?


----------



## Silverbear

Need to go dig through some old photo albums and scan, no promises because I might have nightmares seeing those old pic's again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Has yours made quality music videos like Gunther though?


No, but he is beautiful in his own way. Don't be mean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Didn't know it was a mullet back in 1984 - had it all cut off 3 days later courtesy of the SADF on my 2'nd camp up North though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> View attachment 4226
> Didn't know it was a mullet back in 1984 - had it all cut off 3 days later courtesy of the SADF on my 2'nd camp up North though


Awesome @johan !!!! And those Tractor shoes rock!!!!


----------



## johan

Geez @TaylorD how do you remember "tracktors" ?


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Geez @TaylorD how do you remember "tracktors" ?


Everyone in my family had them! Was really awesome shoes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Yip Tractors was a must have back in the early 80's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Loving the mullet pics on the Forum!
My new one is Kenny F@(*ing Powers from Eastbound and down.
@devdev yours can't beat this one brother!
Sex symbol of the world! BOOOOM!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

Home is where you make it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

LOL am I glad I don't have a mullet


----------



## TylerD

Tornalca said:


> Home is where you make it



Joe Dirt FTW!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Aint David Bowie the father of the Mullet?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Yes! According to Wiki, it was David Bowie, Paul McCartney and Rod Steward.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz

that's one style i'm truly glad went OUT OF style hahaha, they look like absolute mullets hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Metal Liz said:


> that's one style i'm truly glad went OUT OF style hahaha, they look like absolute mullets hahaha


Still the most sought after do in the far East Rand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Watch its making a comeback! even saw some rugby players lately with mullets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> that's one style i'm truly glad went OUT OF style hahaha, they look like absolute mullets hahaha


Yes, but there are a lot of young dudes that think it is very cool. Looks a bit different, but the same thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

After some further research, the singer Tom Jones entertained the first mullet hairstyle back in 1963 already:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha @TylerD, yeah here in Table View there's also a couple of youngsters also trying the mullet, but seriously nuh-uh hahaha  ??

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

O Yeah baby! Can you say "The Panty Dropper!" Kenny in the house!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy

<<<------ My contribution to the mullet thread

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> <<<------ My contribution to the mullet thread


You rock @vaalboy !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

TylerD said:


> O Yeah baby! Can you say "The Panty Dropper!" Kenny in the house!
> View attachment 4275



Damn dude! That picture could make a man grow ovaries

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=g...a=X&ei=12hWU5DkNqXz2QW6moHYDw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ

Bumper load of pics at the Link - Seems girls with Mullets is a thing

@TylerD brings the chaos!


----------



## devdev

Tornalca said:


> Home is where you make it



Joe Dirt - Legendary movie! Watched it on Netflix the other day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

It's non other than..............................Cod Stewart

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> https://www.google.co.za/search?q=girl with mullet&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=12hWU5DkNqXz2QW6moHYDw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ
> 
> Bumper load of pics at the Link - Seems girls with Mullets is a thing
> 
> @TylerD brings the chaos!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Mullets are out, LIGHTSABERS are in. DO IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Seems this idea never took off....


Can I suggest Old people with fire arms as this weeks avatar theme?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

